# Fill'er up



## Wayne Smith (Dec 15, 2006)

Is the stationary tank filled through the same pipe you offload it onto the truck? Are all of the tanks air operated? Looks like a simple, efficient system, mind if I copy it?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Wayne,
that is correct, the semi unloads, then you pressurize the 5000 gal tank and push the syrup back out. There are a couple of things going on here,to unload, simply open the air valve at top of tank and begin filling, when full, close valve and pressurize, you are now ready to pump.Also, the air inlet is at the bottom of tank so it mixes(medication) while it is pressurizing.The same prosses applies to the smaller tank on the truck.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

WOW - that thing is huge. And to think I think I am all that when I make 5 gallons of syrup. LOL!

Keith


----------

